
Yelp accused of manipulating reviews to coerce small business into buying ads - nbrempel
https://twitter.com/spoonletter/status/1080976864481427457
======
gandutraveler
Yelp is super shady company. Just read reviews for Yelp company on Yelp :) .
Tons of owners complaining about the same practices.

This review is from makers of film Billion Dollar Bully
[https://www.yelp.com/biz/yelp-san-
francisco?hrid=AWabNUrPtND...](https://www.yelp.com/biz/yelp-san-
francisco?hrid=AWabNUrPtNDNdNSKXZVanA&utm_source=ashare&ref=yelp-android)

------
johnmc408
Fixed: Yelp accused of manipulating reviews to coerce small business into
buying ads
(2018)(2017)(2016)(2015)(2014)(2013)(2012)(2011)(2010)(2009)(2008)(2007)(2006)(2005)(2004)

------
SheinhardtWigCo
OP is called out for soliciting reviews further down the thread:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/rashiq/status/1081092129022201856](https://mobile.twitter.com/rashiq/status/1081092129022201856)

------
randycupertino
How is this news? Thought it was always a known fact they manipulate reviews
to drive sales. So does Glassdoor (seen it in person).

------
Bucephalus355
Most likely sales reps who are doing this individual to pressure their
accounts. Wouldn’t be surprised if they were encouraged by their sales
manager, sales director , etc.

------
RileyJames
Is there a review platform that isn’t full of manipulation? It seems like it’s
just a broken model, it provides all the wrong incentives, and leads to
constant manipulation, on all sides.

The only recommendations I follow, are from people I’ve met. In person. It
could be a stranger, ask the guy making coffee, what’s the best park around
here? Where should I go for lunch?

The response will be honest. And you can take it or leave it.

------
true_tuna
Again

